# vitamin C dechlorinator?



## miles (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm new, but hope to become a contributing member. For right now I have a question about a rather suspicious (and expensive) dechlorinator I've come across:

It's called " SuperBac All Natural Dechlorinator ", and claims to instantly remove chlorine and chloramine using a completely natural vitamin-C formula, and also "boosts fish immune system, replaces slime coat, helps bb attach" without any other chemicals or effects. I can't find any information (other than propaganda) or reviews. It seems like a fairly new product, and is unproven as far as I can tell. It seems too good to be true.

Is there any way other than a chlorine test that I could tell if this stuff works? Has anyone heard of or used it before?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

don't know but suspect snake oil

dechlorinators IMHO and uncessary in my systems because I use plants, wait a week before adding fish, and do no water changes. 

You could also age water for a day or so and most chlorine/chloramine would be neutralized

my .02


----------



## miles (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I might actually get a chlorine test at some point and see if there's any reliability in this stuff. I'll be sure to post the results. It might be a good option for those who wish to keep their tanks as chemical-free as possible.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

For what it's worth, I have had great success with fish for years without ever using a dechlorination product. Or any other chemical for that matter.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Kev1jm2 said:


> For what it's worth, I have had great success with fish for years without ever using a dechlorination product. Or any other chemical for that matter.


Are you a no water change person like beaslbob or do you leave the water to sit before using it?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

If you want to avoid Chlorine entirely, use only Distilled or Bottled Drinking water in your tanks. Read the labels to make sure Chlorine isn't used to make either water source. Make sure your water is well aeriated before use and your ph isn't too low. Lots of plants in your tank will also help.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

snail said:


> Are you a no water change person like beaslbob or do you leave the water to sit before using it?


I typically do one water change a month. Twenty percent or so. Straight from the tap.


----------



## miles (Nov 27, 2011)

I could just do that. I'm pretty sure my tap water has regular chlorine, not chloramine.

By the way, wouldn't using bottled or distilled water cause issues with (lack of) hardness? I would just have to use aquarium salt or something anyway in that case.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Vitamin C dechlorinator, Hmmm? Maybe half an orange shoved in your filteration system would work just as well. But that's just my vodka talkin'!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

*r2


jccaclimber said:


> Since the reefers dose vodka into their tanks could you just pour a screwdriver in and have one easy step?


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I never dosed my reefer with vodka, I preferred Jose Quervo! Doubles!


----------

